# Can't beleive what I've just seen!



## Young D (Oct 17, 2005)

OMG I'm a receptionist at a sports centre.  A guy just came up to pay for his 5 a sides so i told him how much it was and he tipped the money out his running show....eeeeeuuuuuuuukkkkkkkkk!!!!! 

Would you ever do that OMG I told him if he did it again I would'nt serve him.    Thats not unreasonable is it.......


----------



## BABY2 (Nov 28, 2007)

yuck yuck yuck!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I would refuse to touch it , sorry! 

I was in bakers the other day and was next to be served , so the person behind the counter sneezed and said "who's next please", I said very loudly "I hope you are not going to serve me after you just sneezed in your hand" !! he mumbled something about was going to wash it and walked off to wash it!!  honestly, people can be so disgusting sometimes!


----------



## Young D (Oct 17, 2005)

I did initially refuse to take it, then thought bet half the money in the till has been up half the County's nose anyway.  keep carex hand gel by the till at all times when I'm here. Dirty Money aye!! Wouldn't refuse it if anyone wants to give me some though   as long as it isn't out a sweaty trainer.


----------



## BABY2 (Nov 28, 2007)

to be honest if someone was offering me sweaty money like 50 pound notes , for myself, I would def take it,   unless they have been harbouring it inside their boxer shorts    ooohhh yuck!


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

what about when people at the Till lick their fingers, to apparently separate bags, before presenting you with a bag where they put your food or medecine?    I find it so disgusting I refuse the bag, sometimes I tell them not to do it as it is unacceptable, but they do it the next time again! in Waitrose close to where I live , they now have wet sponges  to avoid this . Still one or 2 people working there  , will look at the sponge while licking their fingers!    

Future Mummy


----------



## Young D (Oct 17, 2005)

Oh I know, I used to work in a building society where people had savings books instead of a card they would always lick there fingers to flick the book open. aurgh   then hand it directly to Me  EUCK I used to keep anticeptic stuff there too.

My friend works in a mobile phone shop she had a woman come in with a broken phone and this woman came in looked at the phone saw it was dirty then licked the screen wiped it on her jeans then handed it to my friend    

Some people have no concept of germs


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Young D said:


> My friend works in a mobile phone shop she had a woman come in with a broken phone and this woman came in looked at the phone saw it was dirty then licked the screen wiped it on her jeans then handed it to my friend
> 
> Some people have no concept of germs


Ok that... um... no, just wrong!

On the money thing, as gross as it might be being paid from a running shoe (why...why would anyone do that!) I confess I've been known to tuck notes and even coinage inside my ample bra from time to time when pockets and purses have eluded me. Money is so utterly filthy anyway that it hardly matters where it comes from directly. By the time it's changed hands at least a few dozen times it's got urine and traces of drugs and bacteria and dirt all over it. The shoe liner probably cleaned it off a bit!

C~x


----------



## Young D (Oct 17, 2005)

He'd just played football in them then collected all the coins from his mates to pay me and tipped all the coins out the sweaty shoe....

I've done a note in my sock or bra many times too...


----------



## Young D (Oct 17, 2005)

But urine  OMG HOW?


----------



## fuzzier (Oct 31, 2005)

Urine from when people go to the loo and don't wash their hands after, never eat bar snacks either a programme i once watched put out a bowl of peanuts on a bar then tested the bowl at the end of the night and found 52 different urine traces eeeeeuuuuuuuuuuuugggggggggghhhhhhhhhh


----------



## BABY2 (Nov 28, 2007)

Caz said:


> By the time it's changed hands at least a few dozen times it's got urine and traces of drugs and bacteria and dirt all over it. The shoe liner probably cleaned it off a bit!
> 
> C~x


    going to be sick 

FM what a good idea for the supermarket to put those wet sponges!


----------

